# Mare in heat = OK alone; misbehaves with gelding



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

It's why cowboys ride geldings. Make yourself up a calander and know that every 21 days, you will have to deal with it for 5-6 days.

Once out of season, your mare will probably act just fine.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

It's a problem and good luck fixing it. I have a gelding that is "proud cut", ie gelded and doesn't know it and the ladies don't know it either. To keep from constant interruptions on a ride I either put him in the lead or 2-3 horses back from the harlots. Luckily he is a gentleman while being ridden so not causing any issues himself.

Have to also say it can become a serious saftey issue. I've had mares going 8-9mph pull a sudden stop and squat. Their rider nearly gets unseated while a 1300lb, 16.2 gelding is doing his best to not go over the top of the two in front of him. Few times it became real dicey situation but luckily, so far, no injuries.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have found that most mares will get over worrying about being in heat once they are ridden a lot of miles. Hopefully she will get over it. All the mares that I have owned have been a pain around that time for the first few months or so of riding. After they found that I insisted that they behave, they always seemed to do so. I rarely notice whether my mare is in heat or not now.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

The thing is though, that this is the first time she has ever given me that amount of trouble over it when riding with a gelding. With at least three other geldings I've been out when she's been in heat and while it's bothersome, it was not nearly so bad as this time with this particular gelding. It's like this guy is her windup key.

Maybe it was just the day... I'll try again with the same gelding and see how it goes, but if it's as troublesome as last time, I'm going home early


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

A friend of ours rides an old Arabian mare that is TOTALLY in love with my cousin's black Quarab, Elan. OMG the old girl comes totally unglued around him - squirting like mad, winking, dang, she was swishing her tail through her squirting one day flinging urine EVERYWHERE.

She only does this with Elan. She couldn't care less if Biscuit is there. LOL I guess horses can have a crush on a toyboy too!!


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

First I have to say sorry but this is funny. My mare is a total hussy, more so with other mares. She has mastered winking and walking at the same time. She gets her backside washed after every trail ride. I put her on Mare magic over a week ago and it has done wonders. She still winks and does her thing but she's so much more calm and actually listens now. 

Also if a new gelding is on a ride, my mare has to be by him and have her normal hussy attitude. After a few weeks with this new gelding, she's over him and moved on. 

Mare magic takes almost a week to build up in the system, or well that's how long it took my mare. It says to double the dose for the first 10 days as the loading dose. It's super cheap, about $8 a month, so it's worth a try.


----------



## mousemom (Jul 23, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> First I have to say sorry but this is funny. My mare is a total hussy, more so with other mares. She has mastered winking and walking at the same time. She gets her backside washed after every trail ride. I put her on Mare magic over a week ago and it has done wonders. She still winks and does her thing but she's so much more calm and actually listens now.
> 
> Also if a new gelding is on a ride, my mare has to be by him and have her normal hussy attitude. After a few weeks with this new gelding, she's over him and moved on.
> 
> Mare magic takes almost a week to build up in the system, or well that's how long it took my mare. It says to double the dose for the first 10 days as the loading dose. It's super cheap, about $8 a month, so it's worth a try.


My mare "could" be quite the hussy and a royal pain during "her time", but I too put her on "Mare Magic" and have seen a huge change. One note: Mare Magic is actually kind of spendy when you compare it to just plain Organic Raspberry leaves. I buy them through Amazon usually supplied by Frontier botanicals for about 1/3 the cost I usually buy 3 - 2# bags and get free shipping. All Mare Magic is is 100% dried raspberry leaves.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Yeap, I just bought the small bag at the local feed store to see if it worked first before messing with shipping. Also nice that it's not a drug but a natural remedy. It certainly is amazing. But I've been told it doesn't always work. It's really a love it or leave it thing.


----------



## mousemom (Jul 23, 2011)

poppy1356 said:


> ^^^ Yeap, I just bought the small bag at the local feed store to see if it worked first before messing with shipping. Also nice that it's not a drug but a natural remedy. It certainly is amazing. But I've been told it doesn't always work. It's really a love it or leave it thing.


I have also heard that it doesn't always work, I guess I'm lucky. I have heard some people feed it to there unruly gelding too, again with mixed results.

The massage therapist I use on my girl did recommend using twice the suggested dosage as it "can't hurt". So I've been feeding my girl between 1/3 and 1/2 fluffy cup daily.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Dried raspberry leaves, eh? Well, there are a whole whack of those things here. And you know what? There are NONE in any of her paddocks. Maybe she needs some of those. I think I'll go bush cutting...

Thanks!


----------



## mousemom (Jul 23, 2011)

No problem, hope they help.


----------



## QHLove (Jul 20, 2011)

I have the same problem with my mare Misty. I used to have a gelding that was really studdy and actually by some strange sort of luck managed to stick two mares. Since then she has gotten worse and we are starting to wonder if by some impossible chance she might be prego.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

It's possible she is pregnant. Sometimes a teste will be up inside and get missed by a vet. But it's more likely the gelding has enough natural testosterone he can still get it up. That's what my vet says is actually going on and there's no such thing as proud cut.


----------



## Paradise (Jun 28, 2012)

A little late in here, but why do dried raspberry leaves work? What does it physiologically do to the horse to calm it down? It seems like an odd remedy, but I've heard it works wonders (as the members before have pointed out).


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

One thing that always worries me about home remedies is that if they work, then there is a reason. If they change hormones for the better, then how do we know that they are safe? Maybe they have a high level of estrogen? Then can't that be harmful?


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

It doesn't change hormones. My girl winked our whole ride tonight. They just calm them down. Like weed for horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

